# Combining Genres?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I was wondering if there was any successful composer, who combined one or more genre in his works?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Schnittke :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

"Spohr's Symphony No. 6 Op. 116 (Historical) was written in 1839, 2 years after his highly acclaimed Symphony No. 5. The four-movement work contains a wide variety of characters, tempos, and moods, each representing a different stylistic era. The first movement is a Largo - Grave in the style of Bach and Handel (1720), the second movement is a Larghetto in the style of Haydn and Mozart (1780), the third movement is a Scherzo in the style of Beethoven (1810), and the final movement is an Allegro vivace in the "new" style (1840). "

From here.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Piazzolla, 
He combined Tango, Jazz and Classical styles into a perfect union.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## mleghorn (May 18, 2011)

Ives' 4th Symphony is quite a mix of genres. Many composers integrated a wide range of influences, e.g. Bartok, Kodaly, Vaughan Williams integrated folk music into their styles. Bernstein was quite eclectic, e.g. his Mass.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Beethoven and Brahms, who were moderately successful.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Franz Waxman (yes, that of film music and "Carmen"): Auld Lang Syne, variations for piano quartet;
1) Eine Kleine Nichtmusik, Rondo
2) LvB, adagio.
3) Chaconne a son gout. Stately
4) Homage a Shostakofiev. Allegro.
A forgotten master piece.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Quite surprised Gershwin hasn't been mentioned. Great jazz-classical crossover.


----------

